
NectarJS: The first ever JavaScript compiler is launched on KickStarter - seraum
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/adrien-thierry/nectarjs-compile-javascript-for-and-from-any-devic
======
chrisdouay
Looks cool does it really work with WASM or asm.js ?

~~~
seraum
Yes, it can compile JS to wasm, asm.js, exe, elf, arduino firmware and more

